
Conversion Tool for Reasonable Units - grimbixcode
https://tononretard.com/
======
bradknowles
From the site, I quote:

> This site converts a host of retard units (UK imperial > or US customary) to
> their normal, non-retard (metric) > counterparts. > Only conversion from
> retard units is possible, as > conversion to retard units is against the
> ideology > of this website.

The word “retard” is one I find quite offensive.

With respect, I believe that this website is derogatory in word, and therefore
should not be supported or linked to.

I don’t disagree with the underlying precept, that the old “English”
measurement system is backward and should be eliminated. But I do violently
disagree with the word that was chosen to represent this position.

